# FabFilter Pro-MB



## Den (Oct 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 9cab6c24fe


FabFilter Pro-MB, brand-new multiband compressor/expander! Available from thursday October 17!


Looks very nice..


----------



## Den (Oct 16, 2013)

Dan Worrall tutorial 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNkaGACWuhs


----------



## José Herring (Oct 16, 2013)

Den, do you know how this one compares to the Sonalksis CQ1?


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Ohhh!

Always love a fabfilter product!

Its the only EQ i use


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 16, 2013)

Unless it's insanely expensive, this will be a no-brainer purchase for me. All Fabfilter plugs I own are amazing, no exceptions


----------



## Den (Oct 16, 2013)

josejherring @ Wed Oct 16 said:


> Den, do you know how this one compares to the Sonalksis CQ1?



Hi
Don't know for CQ1. Was using Waves C4 all my life.
But this one is in the super league 2013. 
Three modes (linear phase, dynamic phase, minimum phase), six bands, super practical, easy to use, wonderfull organised GUI. A lot of features.

But it is not still out. Tomorrow will demo it.

Best


----------



## MacQ (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, looks amazing! Fabfilter has consistently had the best UI design around, and this looks like a winner.


----------



## Den (Oct 16, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Wed Oct 16 said:


> Unless it's insanely expensive, this will be a no-brainer purchase for me. All Fabfilter plugs I own are amazing, no exceptions



Actually in the user area you have calculator for prices, and if you own any other FF plugin you can see how much will price drop if you buy new few plugins.
I saw it in the calculator this. Pro-Q -17% and Pro-DS -40% off and so further.

Also if you don't have an account on the Fabfilter site, other user can send you a discount of 10% when buying one plugin or bundle.
*It works only if you don't have an account at Fabfilter.*
If someone need it, I can send him a 10% coupon link. Just PM me your email.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Den @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> Ron Snijders @ Wed Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless it's insanely expensive, this will be a no-brainer purchase for me. All Fabfilter plugs I own are amazing, no exceptions
> ...



Me too if anyone wants a discount code. Let's share the love Den 

Same goes for me. If anyone wants a discount code, please PM me your email address.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 16, 2013)

10% discount coupons from me as well.

And it's helping the person who gives away the coupons too, they get a 10$ voucher if a purchase is made with their coupon


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Ron. We are trying our best to look like we are doing a selfless deed here !!


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks great , I a lot of FF plugs so I get 40% off, its great business plan and a brilliant set of plugins.


----------



## Den (Oct 17, 2013)

It is out now.

http://www.fabfilter.com/download/focus ... in#focused

Downloading...

Sounds great for problematic vocals. De-essor sounds better from Pro-DS..

Great tool.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2013)

It's retailing at $229 and has already been added to the Pro , Fx and Total bundles. When funds permit , I will be picking up the FX bundle . Been dying to use Saturn , Volcano 2, Pro Q , Pro L and the new MB . I have demoed most already and I was blown away with most of them right off the bat.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 17, 2013)

Pretty amazing what that thing can do!


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 17, 2013)

Bloody feck as Father Ted would say :D Pretty astonishing stuff


----------



## feck (Oct 18, 2013)

woodsdenis @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> Bloody feck as Father Ted would say :D Pretty astonishing stuff


Hey what did I do!? :D


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 18, 2013)

feck @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> woodsdenis @ Thu Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody feck as Father Ted would say :D Pretty astonishing stuff
> ...



http://youtu.be/vg6EwNl-4LI






:D


----------



## feck (Oct 20, 2013)

woodsdenis @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> feck @ Fri Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> > woodsdenis @ Thu Oct 17 said:
> ...


Hahahahaha!


----------



## woodsdenis (Oct 21, 2013)

feck @ Sun Oct 20 said:


> woodsdenis @ Fri Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> > feck @ Fri Oct 18 said:
> ...




Well known comedy over this side of the pond, in Ireland "feck" is substituted for f**k all the time on TV and Radio and no one really notices anymore.


----------



## Den (Oct 25, 2013)

I think this is the best sounding De-essor on the market.
For problematic vocals works very good.

So, I pull the trigger,...trigger,...trigger...... Like Rihanna said :shock: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ2nCGawrSY


----------

